# My sweet baby 😍



## jesssica_ (Apr 8, 2022)

My sweet little baby


----------



## Jeff15 (Apr 8, 2022)

Lovely shots.....


----------



## jesssica_ (Apr 8, 2022)

Slightly obsessed 🤪


----------



## Jeff15 (Apr 8, 2022)

Another lovely set.....


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Apr 8, 2022)

What a smile!


----------



## Robshoots (Apr 8, 2022)

jesssica_ said:


> Slightly obsessed 🤪


And with good reason.  Lovely baby girl and very nice shots.


----------



## Warhorse (Apr 8, 2022)

What a cutie pie!


----------



## CherylL (Apr 8, 2022)

Super cute!


----------



## slat (Apr 10, 2022)

Wonderful shots.


----------



## jeffashman (Apr 15, 2022)

Precious!


----------



## Winona (Apr 24, 2022)

Beautiful shots!


----------



## Space Face (Apr 25, 2022)

Looks such a contented wee thing.  Bless!!!


----------



## Photo Lady (Apr 25, 2022)

she is a beautiful baby... love all her sweet expressions..


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Apr 25, 2022)

-

Just adorable!


----------

